# CCR2450 runs half choke



## jgp1955 (Dec 7, 2019)

i have an older about 15 years old CCR2450 toro 2 stroke that originally came with plastic carb.Has had hard starting and running issues about two seasons New plug and filter fall /winter 2018-2019 took carb apart cleaned it new needle and seat float look ok still no better Fresh gas mix have back up so i didn't care.This fall 2019 took to small independent shop said carb was bad couldn't clean /fix it put in new carb.Seemed ok at pick up but still sound like it surging need to warm up he said.Used it this past weekend first snow still surge Found idle screw in all the way back off screw about 1/4 turn choke off run smooth about 5 seconds than sound like it starving for gas move choke half way run ok no problem throwing snow . If i back out idle screw all the way rpms do not increase Replacement carb look like original black plastic.No part number on invoice Don't know if it is new carb or old one thought new ones were silver/ metal. Charged 100.00 dollars to fix. Price doesn't reflect new carb. New OEM sell for that much or more on eBay Any thoughts i would appreciate it


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i hate my toro 2 stroke.

that's my thoughts.

sorry , can't help. it's the only non Honda i have and i parked it out back for the winter.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

luv my ccr2000, has metal carb. if choke is needed its usually cause motor is getting too much air or too little fuel. u cleaned the carb so maybe needs adjustment of main jet if its adjustable. else could be worn piston ring/carbon buildup

heres me cleaning the carb


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

is there an air leak possibly at the gasket at the carb or manifold? can you check for that?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i hate my toro 2 stroke.
> 
> that's my thoughts.
> 
> sorry , can't help. it's the only non Honda i have and i parked it out back for the winter.



what model do you have ? is it running right ? what dont you like about it.


----------

